# Defy Advanced 2 and TRP HY/RD upgrade question



## Mr Eleven (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a 2015 Defy Advanced 2 that has been upgraded to Ultegra (except for brake levers/shifters) and now I want to upgrade the TRP Spyres that came with the bike to the Hy/Rd's.

My question is with regards to rotor size - could I use 140mm rotors with the Hy/Rd's front and back, or 160mm front 140mm back, or would 160mm front and back be the best option?

I'm a medium distance rider - 20-50 mile rides (with from 2000 - 3000 feet of elevation) 57 years young and 165lbs if it matters. The bike is a medium large.

Any suggestions/ideas are appreciated - thanks


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the 2015 Defy Adv Pro 0 with Shimano Hydr and I think it has 140's front and back.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

The Defy's that come with hydraulic brakes all have 140mm rotors. I don't know this as fact but I believe you could use the 160's you have now with the Hy calipers. You would need to keep the caliper spacers in place that are currently on your Advanced 2. If you go with the 140's you remove the spacers. 

The 160 rotors would theoretically give you better stopping power but I don't know if they might end up feeling too sensitive or too grippy. Larger rotors also dissipate heat better. I can't truly say there's an advantage or disadvantage with either.


----------

